# Clomiphene- Cloudy with Flakes



## elmamey (Sep 24, 2015)

I have compared liquid clomiphene from two different sponsors on this board and noticed a huge difference in the appearance of the liquid. The more expensive liquid was nearly clear. Another liquid was cloudy, almost milky, with small flakes at the bottom. Is this a cause for concern? Is there a process to go by to bring the second liquid into solution? I have an email in to the sponsor (not here to flame or shill, so will remain nameless) but haven't heard back yet. I just wanted to see if this is normal, and if not, what can be done about it. I saw a reference on another forum to heat it, but don't want to do anything that could impact the viability of the liquid as a research chemical.


----------

